
Lenin Lab: the team keeping the first Soviet leader embalmed - Hooke
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/may/09/lenin-lab-team-keeping-first-soviet-leader-embalmed-moscow
======
to3m
Another option:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeremy_Bentham#Death_and_the_a...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeremy_Bentham#Death_and_the_auto-
icon)

Bentham's head is a waxwork. As well as being lower-maintenance, this could
also be for aesthetic reasons: [https://www.ucl.ac.uk/museums/jeremy-
bentham/about/bentham-h...](https://www.ucl.ac.uk/museums/jeremy-
bentham/about/bentham-head)

------
PeterisP
The article goes into some detail on _how_ , but it doesn't answer _why_?

Why not let him rest in peace and be finally properly buried?

~~~
0xcde4c3db
Lenin was an ardent atheist and materialist who believed in the power of human
perception. This is arguably far more of a proper burial for him than a
traditional Christian burial would be.

~~~
PeterisP
Then cremate him and shoot the ashes in orbit while chanting Marxist doctrines
or whatever - he still deserves a burial, not becoming a permanent exhibit in
a freakshow.

------
cpb
Too bad there is no mention of Popes and Saints. The Catholic church believes
they are preserved because of their holiness. More likely a conspiracy of
embalmers.

